# Musk turtle



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

my G.F has got a Musk (stink pot) turtle and it has what looks like shell rot. Its like a small patch of fur or mould.

We have been doing small water changes every other day and adding the treatment the guy at the LPS recomended (I have been using the same shop for years) but it seems to slowly be growing!!

Is there anything else anyone would recomend to do we have been told to get him basking more but he wont even bask full stop as hes not full size yet so i think he just fells safer in the water.

If anyone can help we would be most greatfull

Thanks in advance


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm no turtle expert by any means, and I hope someone can answer this better, eventually. I'm guessing this might be due to a lack of U.V. rays. Wether the turtle is in the act of basking or not, U.V. light (Ultraviolet) is important. 
Repti-Gro lights (incadescent) can be purchased at all major pet shops, or a cheaper version can be bought at hardware stores in the form of 'plant grow lights'.

This is just my guess to the prob. Good luck!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> I'm no turtle expert by any means, and I hope someone can answer this better, eventually. I'm guessing this might be due to a lack of U.V. rays. Wether the turtle is in the act of basking or not, U.V. light (Ultraviolet) is important.
> Repti-Gro lights (incadescent) can be purchased at all major pet shops, or a cheaper version can be bought at hardware stores in the form of 'plant grow lights'.
> 
> This is just my guess to the prob. Good luck!


Thanks for your reply mate.

we already have 2 types of uv light on cycles 12hrs night uv heat bulb bulb and the standard tube type like i have in my planted fish tanks.

so im still abit lost on this! I have used the salt method for my fish when they have a similar thing. Does anyone have any experence doing that with a turtle?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont believe musk turtles bask much anyway, but if they said it would help you could try forcing him to. By that I mean removing him and putting him in something without water for a few hours a day, with a light on him. I would make sure it doesn't get too hot though, because he wont be able to jump in the water, to regulate this temp if he gets to hot.

I dont know tons about turtles, so that might be a bad idea, and I take no responsibility if it is.

are you sure its not just algea growing on him?


----------

